# nxclient: nxssh: connection refused :(

## wilho

Hi!

I've been struggling to get connection to freenx-server from my windows machine. Best I've get so far is this:

3 [main] nxssh 3228 tty_list::allocate_tty: No tty allocated

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3228

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

nxssh: connect to address 10.0.0.100 port 22: Connection refused

I've been installing nxserver-freenx with ebuild, I have user called nx with login shell nxserver, and I have generated keys with nxkeygen and copied /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/client.id_dsa.key to C:\Program Files\NX Client for Windows\share, but it just wont connect. SSH should work, I can connect with putty just fine.

Any Ideas? What am I missing?

----------

## wilho

Hmm, I have created password for user nx with passwd, and I can login normally with user nx (to nxservers shell), but not via ssh. It acts like password is incorrect. Then I used nxserver --adduser nx & nxserver --passwd nx to create nx-user and its password again(?wat does this actually create?), but this won't make a difference. 

If I change nx's login shell to /bin/bash, I can log in.

Edit:

I got this working after all. I copied generated client.id_dsa.key to authorized_keys, and I had to remove my .bashrc file from user who I'm using for logging in. I allso tried to log in with user nx at some point which won't work, its just for some internal use and not to be touched I guess.

----------

